# looking for a single rear surround



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Greetings,

Any recommendations on what to get for a single rear surround? I'm thinking of a wall-mounted bookshelf speaker, maybe around $100. Used or new is fine.

Based on the helpful advice from folks here, I've started putting together my first home theater/listening room. I've got the Onkyo TX-NR3007 and speakers by SVS: PC12-NSD cylindrical sub, SCS-02 center, SBS-02 fronts and side surrounds. I've run wire for a single rear surround, and since the SVS bookshelf speakers only come in pairs, I'm looking for recommendations on a singleton to add in to the mix.

So the plan is for the theater/listening room to be 6.1. I'm going to set up a 2nd zone for the adjacent kitchen (2.1) and a 3rd for the bathroom/sauna (1.0).

Read more: Home Theater design: townhouse basement - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


Details about the project are reprinted from my original post below.

I am remodeling a basement in a DC townhouse, and I'm looking to include a music/home theater room. I'm a real newbie, so I'd love to get any advice you folks could share.

I'm thinking of a 6.1 system (50% music, 50% movies), with a budget of $2000 for the receiver and speakers. Used or new equipment could be fine for me.

The room is in a basement, with a tile floor, and walls of brick, drywall and fabric (heavy curtains). There are two small windows in the way back that can be curtained off for a nice dark room. The ceiling is about 7.5' and will have a double layer of drywall with green glue in between for soundproofing. The total area is about 140 square feet, in an irregular shape, like a pentagon with an alcove off the upper right side. The sides of the pentagon are about 6', 6', 6', 7', and 9' and the alcove is along that 9' segment: 9' x 5'.

The 7' wall is actually a heavy curtain over an alcove housing the electronics (receiver, DVD, computer, etc). Two of the 6' walls are also heavy curtains, to close off the movie room from the rest of the basement. I'm thinking we could hang three bookshelf speakers from the ceiling at three points of the pentagon: left surround, right surround and a back-surround. I could put the front speakers on a stand.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Contact SVS to get a matching SBS-02 to use as rear surround.


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

The SVS rep said that these SBS-02 speakers only ship in pairs.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd suggest another SCS-02 center and use it for your single rear. You can pick one up now from SVSound for the Spring Cleaning Sale price of $149.


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion, Mark. I had wondered about using a SVS center for my extra speaker. I'll give that idea some more thought!


----------

